# wireless loudspeakers for LG smart tv?



## cat3appr (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello,

can anyone recommend me some loudspeakers or home theatre systems for an LG smart TV, year 2013? I tried to google a bit but haven't found anything precise for my TV, and I'd like to be 100% sure that the system will work before buying it.

many thanks!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

How do you plan to connect your TV to the audio system? What is your budget, and do you have any space/size constraints?


----------



## cat3appr (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I was planning to connect my TV via wifi or bluetooth, that's why I'm looking for wifi / bluetooth loudspeakers, 2 of them are fine, a simple system, budget max 200$, most important they need to pair with my LG smart tv 

thanks!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I've never used a Bluetooth TV but I'll assume it pairs just like any other audio device.

Take a look at Vizio soundbars. I think most of them have Bluetooth capability, and they are very reasonably priced. Otherwise you are pretty limited with a budget of $200 if you want Bluetooth and decent sound. Another option would be to find a used receiver and speakers (ebay or craigslist) and connect a Bluetooth audio receiver like this.


----------



## ctchrisf (May 8, 2010)

love that little blue tooth receiver.


----------

